# [PCW-S] Fünf kostenlose Firewalls im Test



## Newsfeed (16 November 2006)

Eine Firewall soll Ihren Rechner vor Angriffen aus dem Internet schützen. Wir haben getestet, welche kostenlose Firewall zuverlässig alle Attacken abwehrt und sich zudem gut bedienen lässt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

